# Weekend Report 5-9/10



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Haven't posted a report in a while, so here goes nothing...

My buddy Colin was staying up in Palm Coast for a wedding this weekend, so I thought it'd be a good opportunity to fish some spots north of Daytona.

Left the office early Friday morning and headed to Tomoka to fish the mosquito ponds. Wind was blowing about 20mph and there isn't much protection from the wind, so we just had to make due. We spooked a few fish before Colin was able to get this guy on spin.












Saturday we ventured a little further north to some areas with scary oyster bars. Colin got a rat red on spin, and I finished up the day with a upper slot red on fly (olive flats bunny). The second fish came home for dinner. 

It was tight quarters trying to throw the fly rod. Only managed to snag one mangrove bush fish on a backcast...






























I wish the old Mad Dogs was still open on the water up in Palm Coast. Could be a nice getaway from the Lagoon and JB's every once in a while. Instead we had to settle for packed turkey sandwiches on the boat.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice Reds.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Cant beat reds on the fly!!! Were they tailin, laid up, cruizin?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

So was Colin in the wedding? Skipped out to go fishing?  

Coupla nice fish there, thats a fatty on fly too, I bet he eats good. Looks like a neat place up there.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

The fish we caught were laid up. We saw a couple cruising the shorelines with their backs out of the water, but could never get a good shot at them.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

Great report Jason. Especially the part about blowing off Friday. 

Boy, I've got to get back to Tomoka.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Boy, I've got to get back to Tomoka.


The Tomoka State Penn? Dang crooks!!!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

great job Jason, you are mastering the long rod with great skill, we need to hook up and fish soon.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Jason.... You fish?? ;D ;D


----------

